# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پرسش و پاسخ مشاوره ای با علیرضا افشار

## Araz

سلام دوستان

آقای افشار قصد دارند به سوالات شما ها در این تاپیک پاسخ دهند

سوالات خودتون رو بپرسید و از تکرار سوالتون پرهیز کنید و صبر کنید تا جناب افشار پاسختون رو بدهند





موفق و موید باشید

----------


## Black Swan

سلام ^_^
خسته نباشین دکتر ..
یه سوال داشتم لطف میکنین جواب بدین ..

من پشت کنکوریم ... اکثر درسارو تموم کردم و وارد دوره شدم ..

سرعت مطالعه و یادگیریم نسبتا بالاس ...  ولی من یه سری از درسا مثل بیشتر دینی سوم و شیمی سوم فصل 1 و 3 رو اصلا نخوندم .. :Yahoo (68): 

میخواستم ببینم کار درستیه و ارزششو داره که الان شروع کنم به جمع کردنشون یا اینکه وقتمو فقط بذارم رو چیزایی که قبلا خوندم و اونارو تثبیت کنم ؟

ممنون پیشاپیش :Y (694):

----------


## N a v i d

تراز پزشكي هاي دانشگاه آزاد را ميخواستم
تهران، تبريز و نجف اباد اصفهان

----------


## HaDJoon

سلام
یه سوال داشتم. 
من این روزا تستای کنکور 88 به اینورو دارم میزنم نکاتشم یادداشت میکنم. به نظر شما همین نکاتو هفته اخر دوره کنم خوبه!؟ 
ممنون

----------


## amin dehghan

کنکور  93 داخل و خارج را الان بزنیم یا هفته قبل کنکور ؟

----------


## paria_7

سلام 
من تا الان فقط ترجمه ی عربی خوندم به نظرتون ارزش داره رو مبحث های دیگه ام وقت بزارم؟
درمورد سهمیه ی هیات علمی ام اگه میشه یه توضیح مختصر بدین 
اگه پشت کنکور بمونیم برا سال بعد نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی ام قراره تاثیر داشته باشن؟
متشکرم

----------


## Afsane-IN

سلام مرسی که میخواین برامون وقت بزارين

سوالم اينه
من ریاضیم خوبه
الان 60 میتونم بزنم
اما از سوالاي هندسه پایه کلا رد میشم به نظرتون اگه خط ویژه بخونم میتونم 4 تاشو جواب بدم??
چون 4 تا واقعا رتبه جابجا میکنه.7 درصد ریاضی!!!

----------


## Lara27

توی این مدت میشه حداقل چند درصد به درصدامون اضافه کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
چقدر میشه رتبه رو ارتقا داد ؟

----------


## darkman

بااجازتون من 2تا سوال میپرسم 
1.تو اخرین ارمون سنجش تخمین رتبم 700شد ایا  شانس داریم که تا کنکور اینو به 300 تبدیل کنم 
2.با توجه به این که من همه کنکورهای داخل و خارج88تا 93 رو تموم کردم الان سر در گم شدم که تاکنکور باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟ایا سراغ تست تالیفی برم

----------


## Mersad95

1¦¦استاد من ریاضی از پایه مشکل دارم برا کنکورم خوندم ولی یادم رفته الان نمیدونم ولش کنم نزنم یا بخونم این مدت در کل  راهکارتون برا شروع ریاضی حالا سال بعد چیه چطوری ریاضیمو قوی کنم'سوال ۲¦¦الان امتحانات شروع شده من فقط وقت کردم تو فرجه برا امتحان بخونم از جمع بندی عقب افتادم چیکار کنم خیلی درسا یادم رفته از تابستونه دارم میخونم برا یه رتبه ۵۰۰۰ یا ۶۰۰۰ منطقه سه چه درصداییو باید زنده کنم ۳¦¦امسال ۵ تا کلاس ور داشتم که مانع ساعت مطالعه بالام شد  البته میدونم اشتباه کردم ولی گذشته ها گذشته استاد من توانایی خوندن و قبولی تو رشته پزشکیو تو خودم میبینم اما دلایلی نذاشت امسال میخواستم ببینم آیا اگه مشکلاتمو درست کنم ارزش داره دوباره برا هدفم بجنگم۴¦¦¦مشکل خواب دارم تو این یک سال خیلی وزنم زیاد شده ت یه سری ساعات خاص خوابم میگیره هر سری هم با خوانواده سر خواب جرو بحث داریم خواستم ببینم سال بعد میتونم باشگاه برم?5¦¦بعد ۳ ساعت خوندن مثلا مقرر میکنم ۱۵ مین استراحت کنم میام از اتاق بیرون بیشتر استراحت میکنم با این که حواسم نیست۶¦¦  برا قبولی داروسازی چه حدود درصدایی تو منطقه ۳ لازمه آیا رشته ی خوبیه درآمد خوبی داره ممنون میشم پاسخگو باشید ببخشید سرتونو درد آوردم'

----------


## n1ma

سلام
برای دارو سازی ازاد با سهمیه خاص میانیگین درصد ها باید چه جوری باشد؟؟؟

----------


## _Zari_

سلام استاد 

میخواستم چن تا سوال بپرسم

کنکورهای خارج کشور ارزششو داره که حلشون کنیم؟

من سومین ازمون سنجش ترازم 8000و خرده ای شد گزینه ام 7000 و خرده ای شدم با این تراز میتونم سه رقمی بیارم امسال؟تربیت معلم قبول شم؟

برای کاهش استرس چیکار کنیم؟نمیشه استرس نداشت..

شما میگین دروس اقتصاد و روان شناسی ک تک درس هستند دوباره ی مرور بکنم یا نه فقط تست؟

ممنون میشم جواب بدین.مرسی

----------


## niـhan

من ابتدای سال چون وقتم ازادتر بود زمین میخوندم در اوایل  ازمونا میانگین درصدام  عالی بود (حدودا70-80%)اما از بهمن کاملا کنار گذاشتمش. چند وقت پیش از یه مشاور شنیدم که رتبه رو خیلی جابه جا میکنه خاستم بدونم بنظرتون ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره تو این زمان؟مثلا تو یه درسی مثه ریاضی که ضعیفم میتونم با درصد زمین رتبمو تغییر بدم؟

----------


## M3hr4N

سلام استاد. برای کسی که تو آزمون آخر سنجش به دلایل مختلف مثل استرس و .. نتیجه خوبی نگرفته امیدی هست تو کنکور به اون چیزی که واقعا حقشه برسه؟ منظورم اینه که وقتی بر میگردم و نگاه می کنم می بینم که تو هیچ أزمون قلم چی حالا یا به علت متفاوت بودن برنامه یا حذف یک سری بخش ها یا اصلا اهمیت ندادن به آزمون ها اصلا تراز بالای 6500 نداشتم، می تونم نرم افزار تهران بیارم؟! تقریبا تو دوره های مختلف رو 70-80 درصد مطالب فیزیک و شیمی تسلط خوب پیدا کردم (که الان دیگه اون تسلط کامل نیست) ولی همیشه لنگ ریاضی بودم طوری که نهایتا تا 40 تو کنکور بتونم برسونم. تو رو خدا بگید مجبورم بمونم سال دیگه یا میشه امسال کلکشو کند؟ عمومی ها همه بالا 70.
پ.ن: منو میشناسید تا عید مشاوره داشتیم با هم تا قلق کار دستم اومد کم کم. مهران ماندگار البرز

----------


## afshar

> سلام ^_^
> خسته نباشین دکتر ..
> یه سوال داشتم لطف میکنین جواب بدین ..
> 
> من پشت کنکوریم ... اکثر درسارو تموم کردم و وارد دوره شدم ..
> 
> سرعت مطالعه و یادگیریم نسبتا بالاس ...  ولی من یه سری از درسا مثل بیشتر دینی سوم و شیمی سوم فصل 1 و 3 رو اصلا نخوندم ..
> 
> میخواستم ببینم کار درستیه و ارزششو داره که الان شروع کنم به جمع کردنشون یا اینکه وقتمو فقط بذارم رو چیزایی که قبلا خوندم و اونارو تثبیت کنم ؟
> ...


سلام به شما 
 اگر همه درس هایی که خواندی مسلط هستی و با جامع زدن جمع جور کردی ، می تونی سمت دینی بری و از اون چند درسی کار کنی 
 شیمی سوم خیلی موافق نیستم چون واقعا خیلی تحلیلی هست و نیاز به کار زیاد شما داره ، اما دین و زندگی میشه ی کاریش کرد

----------

